# Cool Pillows



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Last year we bought some pillows at the Shepton show which cost us £50 for 2. I was Mr Skeptical but was convinced by SWMBO to part with the readies (as if I had a choice)

Now - I have to admit that the wife was actually right (for gods sake don't tell her) the pillows are great. So good in fact we went to Shepton this year to buy another 2. The guy selling them wasnt there this year so Im now on a quest to find some.

The pillows in question are not marked with a manufactures name, however they do have the following on the label:

Firm with Spring

I know its not much to go on but does anyone know where we can get these pillows?

If anyone knows where we can get these or another pillow that keeps cool we would love to here where you got them.

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Andy

Dreams (the bed company) do a range of pillows, some of which have pocket springs inside.

It sounds like these might be the ones you are looking for.

We were in their shop on Friday buying a new bed for the ancient mater-in-law, and were surprised by the range and different "feel" of the pillows they had on show.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Dave

Thanks for the reply, I will have a look at their website. I'm not sure what is used within the pillows but the keep cool whilst you sleep. We've tried all sorts of pillows including memory foam etc but all are just to hot - your head just sweats.

It may be the springs that allow air flow within the pillow.

I feel we may have a long search

Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just a thought have you googled for a list of 2008 exhibitors ? you might just find the one you were looking for.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Have found you this list

2YOU DIRECT/THE DRIVERSTORE HALL C - STAND NO. C6

12V TV LIMITED HALL D - STAND NO. D33

ADJUSTAMATIC BEDS HALL C - STAND NO. C30 & C31

ADVENTURE MOTORHOMES HALL A - STAND NO. A13

AFFORDABLE MOTORHOMES OUTSIDE SPACE - STAND NO. O10

AMERICAN SPAS (HILLDOME LTD) HALL A - STAND NO. A18A

ASTON TRADING HALL A - STAND NO. A19

A S TOYS LIMITED HALL C - STAND NO. C12

BCS MOTORHOMES HALL A - STAND NO. A2 & A3

BIOMAGIC UK LTD HALL E - STAND NO. E21 

BOOSTERS UK LIMITED HALL D - STAND NO. D37

BPS ACCESS SOLUTIONS LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E4

BRIGHTLOCK LIMITED HALL C - STAND N O. C5

BROWNHILLS MOTORHOMES HALL A - STAND NO. A8-A11

CAMPING & CARAVANNING CLUB HALL D - STAND NO. D13 & D14

CARACAMP LIMITED (OMNISTOR.CO.UK) OUTSIDE SPACE - STAND NO. O14

CARAPAC (CHEMRITE LIMITED) HALL D - STAND NO. D8

CARAVANS RAPIDO LTD HALL A - STAND NO. A1

CHARLES & SON HALL A - STAND NO. A18

CHELSTON MOTORHOMES HALL D - STAND NO. D1 & D3

CHELSTON MOTORHOMES MARQUEE - STAND NO. M9 & M10

CLEARWAY MOTORHOMES OUTSIDE SPACE - STAND NO. O8

COATHANGER CLOTHING COMPANY HALL C - STAND NO. C19-C22

COUNTRY SEATS UK HALL C - STAND NO. C32

CV LEISURE LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E26

CYCLOTHERAPY (BHLR LIMITED) HALL C - STAND NO. C13

DESIGNS HALL C - STAND NO. C35

D & F PROMOTIONS HALL D - STAND NO. D26

DOGS TRUST HALL A - STAND NO. A14A

EXECUTIVE WINE TOURS LIMITED HALL C - STAND NO. C25

FOOTART HALL D - STAND NO. D35

FOXWELL PRODUCTS HALL A - STAND NO. A17

FREEDOM MOTORHOMES LIMITED HALL A - STAND NO. A4

GASLOW INTERNATIONAL LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E22

GB PRIVILEGE LIMITED HALL D - STAND NO. D23

GB SERVICES HALL D - STAND NO. D10

GLOBAL MOTORHOMES HALL C - STAND NO. C42

GO EXTRA HALL D - STAND NO. D25

HAYES (LEISURE) LIMITED HALL B - STAND NO. B1

THE HEALTH CONNECTION HALL E - STAND NO. E1

HIGHBRIDGE CARAVAN CENTRE LIMITED HALL B - STAND NO. B5 

HILL VIEW AWNINGS OUTSIDE SPACE - STAND NO. O7

HITLINES UK HALL E - STAND NO. E13

HYMER UK LIMITED HALL A - STAND NO. A8

INDEPENDENT DISTRIBUTOR OF ECOFLOW LTD HALL D - STAND NO. D9

IPC MEDIA LIMITED HALL D - STAND NO. D12

JIM GARRAHYS FUDGE KITCHEN HALL D - STAND NO. D43

J M GOODS HALL C - STAND NO. C17

JONES MOTORHOMES OUTSIDE SPACE - STAND NO. O17

KRUGMANN OPTICS HALL D - STAND NO. D18

LCS AUTOSTAT LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E6

LIVING FOOD LIMITED HALL C - STAND NO. C15

MARQUIS MOTORHOMES LTD HALL C - STAND NO. C23

MELKSHAM SATELLITES LIMITED HALL C - STAND NO. C3

MIDLAND CLOTHING LTD OUTSIDE SPACE - STAND NO. O11

MOORE POWER LIMITED HALL D - STAND NO. D21

MOTOR CARAVANNERS’ CLUB HALL D - STAND NO. D30

MOTORHOME TICKET CLUB HALL D - STAND NO. D11

NOISE KILLER ACOUSTICS UK LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E27

O’LEARY MOTORHOMES HALL A - STAND NO. A20

ORION PROMOTIONS HALL D - STAND NO. D16

OUTDOOR WORLD MARQUEE - STAND NO. M1

PANS & CO. HALL C - STAND NO. C27 & C28

PILLOW CENTRE WALKWAY - STAND NO. W1

POWR PRODUCTS LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E28

P & P CAR & CAMPER SALES LIMITED HALL A - STAND NO. A7

PRO-TOW SALES LIMITED HALL D - STAND NO. D32

PURE U UK LIMITED HALL C - STAND NO. C10

QUANTOCK ORCHARD CARAVAN PARK HALL D - STAND NO. D22

REGAL FURNISHINGS HALL A - STAND NO. A14

RENOTHERM HALL D - STAND NO. D24

ROADPRO LIMITED HALL C - STAND NO. C40 & C41 

RODBRIDGE MOTORHOMES HALL C - STAND NO. C43

SHIBORI HALL D - STAND NO. D4

SOLAR SOLUTIONS/CAR-A-TOW HALL D - STAND NO. D31

SPINDRIFT UK LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E3

SPOILT FOR CHOICE HALL C - STAND NO. C1 & C2

STICKY FINGERS FUDGE HALL E - STAND NO. E12

SUN LEISURE LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E29

SYMONSPEED LIMITED “AIRIDE” HALL D - STAND NO. D38

TAYLORMADE INSULATED WINDOW COVERS HALL D - STAND NO. D29 

TEME VALLEY BEDS HALL E - STAND NO. E16

THAT LEISURE COMPANY MARQUEE - STAND NO. M6

TIMBERLAND MOTORHOMES LIMITED HALL B - STAND NO. 

TSC LIMITED HALL C - STAND NO. C11

ULTRASEAL BH HALL D - STAND NO. D15

VAN BITZ HALL C - STAND NO. C37 

VICARIOUS BOOKS HALL C - STAND NO. C24

WEBBS MOTOR CARAVANS OUTSIDE SPACE - STAND NO. O2

WEST COUNTRY MOTORHOMES LIMITED HALL D - STAND NO. D2

WEST COUNTRY MOTORHOMES LIMITED OUTSIDE SPACE - STAND NO. O13

WEST DORSET HOLIDAY PARKS ASSOCIATION HALL A - STAND NO. A15

WHOTZHOT WALKWAY - STAND NO. W2

WORLD OF MOTORHOMES LIMITED HALL D - STAND NO. D20

WYVERN ACCESSORIES LIMITED HALL E - STAND NO. E2

*Edit to add I don't suppose these are the people are they 

Pillow Centre Ltd
P O Box 1448
Rhyl, N Wales LL18 1ZF
Tel: 01745 351010
Special neck pillows and luxury towels.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

We did the same as you and couldn't find them this year.

We did have a brochure / leaflet from them last year though, which we kept ...................... and if we can find it we'll get back to you  

Harvey


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to add the list that I have found is from 2008 and not this year.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Briarose

I'm not even going to ask how you found that list - I'm beyond help in the PC dept. Many thanks for the list though Ill have a good look through and try Goggle for some answers.

Ingram

If you do find the leaflet please send me the details

Thank You

Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Bubblehead said:


> Briarose
> 
> I'm not even going to ask how you found that list - I'm beyond help in the PC dept. Many thanks for the list though Ill have a good look through and try Goggle for some answers.
> 
> ...


Hi no problem did you see the one at the bottom has a phone number
Pillow Centre Ltd 
P O Box 1448 
Rhyl, N Wales LL18 1ZF 
Tel: 01745 351010 
Special neck pillows and luxury towels.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Ingram
> 
> If you do find the leaflet please send me the details
> 
> ...


Will do Andy. It is really annoying. The leaflet had company details including a website address I think; prices, and re-order information, as well as 'care' instructions I think. Angela has put it in a 'safe place'!

Harvey


----------



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

A friend of ours swares by 'Chillows'. You put some water in them and they cool down by 'magic'. Stay cool for hours.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Try this www.chillow.co.uk It may be what you are after.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Still haven't found the leaflet but a 'google' for 'spring pillow' or 'pocket spring pillow' will find a few.

The 'Dreams' one is £20, the 'Silent Night' one is about £40+.
Note that the ones we have do have coil springs inside. One of the cheaper 'Silent Night' ones ( about £9 ) has 'spring like hollow fibre filling' and is not what we want.

You may find this of interest as well, ref: 'The Pillow Centre in Wales.:-

http://www.touchllandudno.com/business/list/bid/3765580

and this:-

http://www.asa.org.uk/asa/adjudications/non_broadcast/Adjudication+Details.htm?Adjudication_id=36135

Harvey


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ingram said:


> Still haven't found the leaflet but a 'google' for 'spring pillow' or 'pocket spring pillow' will find a few.
> 
> The 'Dreams' one is £20, the 'Silent Night' one is about £40+.
> Note that the ones we have do have coil springs inside. One of the cheaper 'Silent Night' ones ( about £9 ) has 'spring like hollow fibre filling' and is not what we want.
> ...


Hi Harvey I have already pointed out the pillow centre address etc :wink: :lol: esp as they were at the show in 2008.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi Harvey I have already pointed out the pillow centre address etc :wink: :lol: esp as they were at the show in 2008.


Yes, I know that: my links were not with reference to their address though!

H


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there Bubblehead,

Is this the kind of thing you are looking for? http://www.bltbeds.co.uk/hypnos002 They are more expensive than what you paid for yours at Shepton Mallet but I just wondered if these pillows were the same kind of thing or not?

Good luck with your search and they sound just the kind of pillows I am looking for too - so please keep me updated.

Sue


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

More 'Pillow Talk' ......

We have found the bag that our pillow was supplied in. (this is the one that we bought at Shepton Mallet in 2008 )

Some of the information on it is as follows :--

AIR STREAM 'The HanPillow'

'The Oriental Art of Sleeping.'

The non-alergenic pillow with unique airflow system, the luxurious secret of a healthy nights sleep.

Unique 50 spring system air pocket helps improve breathing and aids restful sleep.

Fits standard pillow cases.

John Cotton patent No; 931 59549

www.johncotton.co.uk

I have looked at the JohnCotton website and it makes no mention of this 'Air Stream' pillow!; there is a 'contact us' button though.

Edit to add:-- A search for 'Airstream Pillow' will find some suppliers including 'Argos' 

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The plot thickens!

I e-mailed John Cotton earlier and in their reply they say this:-

"In reply to your email, we do not supply the Han Airstream pillow
anymore. However we do sell a Similar Airstream pillow in Argos . The
difference to the Han Airstream is that it does not have the boxed seam
around the edge of the pillow and it has a different quality cotton
cover. "

....however we have just nipped down to the local Argos and bought one (£16.99 ) and it *does* have boxed seams and the description of the '100% cotton cambric' cover is the same...... the labels attached to the pillows are identical: they seem to be the same pillows and a lot less than we paid at Shepton.  or  

Harvey


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ingram said:


> The plot thickens!
> 
> I e-mailed John Cotton earlier and in their reply they say this:-
> 
> ...


Hi so do these pillows from Argos keep cool in the night, I presume that is what the OP meant------------rather than the term 'cool' as in trendy as I could just do with some pillows that keep you cool at night :lol: esp in the summer months and also would be a good Xmas present for MIL as she is always saying how hot she gets at night.
"Edit just read reviews - mostly good 3 bad.
http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...d=-1&searchTerms=Airstream+pillow&Submit=GO+>


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> > The plot thickens!
> ...


Hi Nette,

I think it has something to do with the air sprung pockets!!! From what I can gather from reading about similar pillows on the market it is because the air can circulate within the pillow and thus helps to keep the tempreature more comfortable for the user. I also understand that sprung pillows spring back into shape on their own and do not need fluffing and pummelling!!!!

I might treat myself to some as they do sound good don't they? 

Sue x


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Sue none in stock here :roll: the only thing that worries me is if they are hard, as I bought memory foam in the past and ended up putting them in the bin :lol: 

Have you read the reviews, someone said they are SMELLY ROFL.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi so do these pillows from Argos keep cool in the night, I presume that is what the OP meant------------rather than the term 'cool' as in trendy


Yes, exactly. The 'pockets' in the pillow allow air circulation. I don't use one myself but Angela does ( for about a year ) and thinks it is really good and prevents 'head sweat'. ( ...and in answer to your next question, they are definitely not hard. The description on the packaging is 'medium' but the label on the pillow says 'firm'. They are soft, supportive and bounce back to shape. )

Before buying the 'Argos' one yesterday we looked at one similar in 'Dreams' next door ( not a 'John Cotton' though ) but it was £19.99 and didn't have the boxed seams, although as mentioned. we didn't expect the Argos one to have them either at the time ........... three pounds is three pounds! 

Harvey


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Been to Argos to collect the pillows I reserved last night. These are the one which we got at Shepton last year  

Thanks to everyone who posted about them, especially Harvey

These pillows are the muts nuts  

Andy


----------



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you checked out the CHILLOW PILLOW. Its not a true pillow but a 2cm pad you fill with water. Its not wet as such because the foam absorbs the water. You use it with your own pillow. We are going to try it if we cant find the one you mentioned, will keep looking, Steve


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Been to Argos to collect the pillows I reserved last night. These are the one which we got at Shepton last year
> 
> ...


Pleased to have helped Andy and thanks for raising the subject because, as is obvious from my posts, we wanted another one and hadn't done anything about finding one, thanks too to others who helped trying to point us in the right direction.

" These pillows are the muts nuts " ...... oh! that should put off a few people 

Harvey


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I have just gone and bought one of these purely on the recommendations on here!

I hope its as good as stated :twisted: .


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure if they are the right ones - but try Scotts of Stow


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Just bought two of the Argos ones over the weekend - had a wonderful night sleep! Thanks for the tip and links.

Colin


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I would expect you, to know all there is to know about "Pillows with Springs" Zebedee!!!    


Andy


----------

